# Modifying Ford 2n differential



## kanonhian (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi. I am from Cuba and because of scarsese we have had to modify the Ford n series through years, mainly with old russian tech. So is pretty common seeing a 2n with Volga or Sector engine, bus or truck gearbox and all sort of innovations, in order to keep the tractors working.
That said I want to know if possible modify somehow the differential side gear( we call them satellite) to make it longer and hence give it a better 'bite' to the axe. Is possible to adapt another diferential that matches this or at least modify the side gear this way?






differential







side gear


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kanonhian, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your problem due to a lack of traction? Transmission gearing problem? For better traction you can add fluid in the rear tires, and wheel weights. You can also add a second rear wheel/tire (dual rear wheels/tires).


----------



## kanonhian (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the answer. I will ask about it.


----------

